# Mold? in crawlspace



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

Had am ho call me over today to get me to look at a nasty looking gobly goop in their crawlspace. I assume it was mold. The ground at first glance looked wet but it turned out to be a gelly looking substance all over the dirt. I advised them it may be best to call a mold expert but it got me wondering about how it could be resolved. 

The house is a remodeled home that has been sitting half complete for about 5-7 years now. The people that currently own it just purchased it and don't know the previous owned or contractor. The home hasn't had guttering installed yet, the floor is uninsulated, the home is unheated/air conditioned, and the last thing I noticed is there is no air circulation except for a crawlspace door. 

Is it possible to remedy the problem by installing foundation vents, plastic on the ground, and insulation in the floor joists?


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

i dont think so. SPores will still live. Call a soda blasting contractor, have him blast it, hepa vacuum, spray a bioicide


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

can you soda blast in a crawlspace that is only about 2' high in the highest spot?


----------

